# Buds! Any guesses on IDs?



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2011)

Phrags
















Paphs















(EASY ONE)


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2011)

Last ones a phili, but it looks like some hybrids in this group.


----------



## Ernie (May 7, 2011)

Geez. I'm way better at guessing primary flowers. 

Second phrag maybe Wossner Supergrande? 

I agree with last Paph as phili. Second to last gardneri/wilhelminae???


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2011)

#5 -- kolo?


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2011)

Dang my computer is goofy tonight. I just now saw the striped green one, which is superficially like a roth or kolo, but the hint of bud showing has a hook like are pardopetalum bud.

That would be wild to see a kolo or roth crossed with parishii!


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I agree with last Paph as phili. Second to last gardneri/wilhelminae???



I think its too long and pale to be a wilhelm, but if its not a hybrid then maybe the other glanduliferum var.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 7, 2011)

Second Phrag= Alien Syndrome?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> Last ones a phili, but it looks like some hybrids in this group.


*You are correct Rick on both*



Ernie said:


> Geez. I'm way better at guessing primary flowers.
> 
> Second phrag maybe Wossner Supergrande? *Ernie, I'm betting on #3 *but*with all the name changes, you could be correct!*
> 
> I agree with last Paph as phili. Second to last gardneri/wilhelminae???


* on the right track*



SlipperFan said:


> #5 -- kolo?


*Dot, I need a varitial name*



Rick said:


> I think its too long and pale to be a wilhelm, but if its not a hybrid then maybe the other glanduliferum var.


*Rick, two quotes up and think primary*


----------



## paphioboy (May 8, 2011)

William Ambler? (second last one)...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> William Ambler? (second last one)...



Close!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2011)

Heck, I found more buds!
primaries:

























Species:











Updated PIC of a species


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2011)

dang, gonna be a nice show!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2011)

So, when you gonna tell us what these all are???


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> *Dot, I need a varitial name*



V. topperi???


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2011)

That's right Dot. A much lighter green sheath / buds then my kolo. So that is a topperi and philippinense v roebelenii (maybe).


----------



## paphioboy (May 9, 2011)

> Heck, I found more buds!



Geez, I wish that happens to me more often..


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2011)

So why does it not Paphioboy?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> That's right Dot. A much lighter green sheath / buds then my kolo. So that is a topperi and philippinense v roebelenii (maybe).



That should be very interesting and beautiful!

I am so excited -- a bunch of my multiflorals are spiking, all of a sudden!


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> So why does it not Paphioboy?



Not enough day-night temperature difference in the tropical lowlands... Plus most of my more free-flowering paphs (brachys) KOed while I was away.  So now left with mostly multis, which haven't yet reached blooming size..


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> That should be very interesting and beautiful!
> 
> I am so excited -- a bunch of my multiflorals are spiking, all of a sudden!



*I had a similar thing happen this year Dot. Last year everything spiked and bloomed over winter/spring. This time w/s and now spring/summer!*



paphioboy said:


> Not enough day-night temperature difference in the tropical lowlands... Plus most of my more free-flowering paphs (brachys) KOed while I was away.  So now left with mostly multis, which haven't yet reached blooming size..


*Dang! I hate it when that happens and it's always the good stuff!*


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2011)

I guess nobody will figure out the first Phrag......it's a species also from Ecuragenera. I'm excited about sargentianum!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

one of the latest group is delenatii album.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2011)

You are correct Eric, delenatii v album


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I guess nobody will figure out the first Phrag......it's a species also from Ecuragenera. ...



klotzscheanum???


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2011)

It's suppose to be sargentianum Dot. The first flower finally opened but hasn't settled down as of yesterday. The petals where "winged" way up in the air and back. I'll check it out tonight to see it I can photograph it.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> It's suppose to be sargentianum Dot. The first flower finally opened but hasn't settled down as of yesterday. The petals where "winged" way up in the air and back. I'll check it out tonight to see it I can photograph it.


Oh -- OK. I had a sargentianum, but the flower was so small and the plant so huge, I gave it away.


----------

